# Verlegung Flex-JZ (YSLY-JZ) in der Erde?



## Toddy80 (2 September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Baustelle von einem Baustellenleiter übernommen der aufgehört hat. Das Projekt ist ein großer Gartenteich mit jede Menge Beleuchtung und Pumpen. Ich muss einen Verteiler für die Elektrik planen. Der Baustellenleiter hat seinerzeit alle Verbraucher mit Flex-JZ 3x2,5mm² angeschlossen und alle Leitungen zentral zu einer Verteilung gezogen.
Eigentlich darf YSLY-JZ ja nicht direkt im Erdreich verlegt werden. Im Flex-JZ-Datenblatt steht folgendes: "Im Freien darf die Leitung nur mit UV-Schutz und unter Beachtung des Temperaturbereiches verlegt werden". Würdet ihr die Leitungen alle wieder rauszeihen - ist ein extremer Aufwand.

Schönen Gruß


----------



## vierlagig (2 September 2010)

welchen besseren UV-Schutz als Erde kann man sich denn vorstellen? 

wobei es schon pervers ist, auf den gedanken zu kommen flexible leitungen einzubuddeln - ich würde hier mindestens ein schutzrohr spendieren.


----------



## Blockmove (2 September 2010)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine Baustelle von einem Baustellenleiter übernommen der aufgehört hat. Das Projekt ist ein großer Gartenteich mit jede Menge Beleuchtung und Pumpen. Ich muss einen Verteiler für die Elektrik planen. Der Baustellenleiter hat seinerzeit alle Verbraucher mit Flex-JZ 3x2,5mm² angeschlossen und alle Leitungen zentral zu einer Verteilung gezogen.
> Eigentlich darf YSLY-JZ ja nicht direkt im Erdreich verlegt werden. Im Flex-JZ-Datenblatt steht folgendes: "Im Freien darf die Leitung nur mit UV-Schutz und unter Beachtung des Temperaturbereiches verlegt werden". Würdet ihr die Leitungen alle wieder rauszeihen - ist ein extremer Aufwand.
> ...


 
Schreib doch einfach ein Mail an den Kabelhersteller ...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## jabba (2 September 2010)

In die Erde kommt nur Kabel, eine Leitung darf nur mitentsprechender Massnahme , d.h. passendem Rohr direkt in der erde verlegt werden.

Sollte die Leitung also in einem Rohr, was für Erdverlegung zugelassen eingezogen sein ist das in Ordnung, direkt darf eine Leitung nicht in der Erde verlegt werden.


----------



## Toddy80 (3 September 2010)

Die Leitung ist in einem Rohr verlegt, allerdings nicht die gesamte Länge bis zum Verteiler. Außerdem sind mehrere Leuchten an einem Steg angeschlossen, an Anschlussstelle der Leuchte würde die Leitung auch minimal Sonnenlicht abbekommen. Ich werde die Leitungen alle rausziehen lassen und denn ein NYY-Kabel verwenden - dann brauche ich mir später nix nachsagen lassen und ich bin auf der sicheren Seite.

Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 September 2010)

Erdkabel hat auch den Vorteil das da keine Mäuse oder andere Nager
ran gehen, die versuchen in das Rohr zu kommen und beißen dann
schon mal in die Leitung.


----------

